# Bo Ryan retires effective immediately



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676984230015057920


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This better be something health related or that dude is a bitch


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> This better be something health related or that dude is a bitch


Bo was going to retire after last season and have Gard take over then, but Gard's father was diagnosed with brain cancer so with him having his availability limited, Bo put his retirement on the back burner. Gard's father died towards the end of October and Bo decided now would be a good time to make it official with it being semester break for the school.


----------



## cliols (Dec 8, 2020)

Ryan's planning constrained Alvarez to let Gard mentor the Badgers through a Major Ten timetable. Furthermore, however Alvarez declined Tuesday to focus on Gard longterm, it's reasonable Gard will at any rate have an occasion to substantiate himself deserving of turning into Wisconsin's mentor.
Kodi nox


----------

